
Google Pixel – Hardware Issues and Warranty Issues - againagain
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;phone-by-google&#x2F;3cxD5PF3rns;context-place=topicsearchin&#x2F;phone-by-google&#x2F;hardware$20issue<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topicsearchin&#x2F;phone-by-google&#x2F;hardware$20issue<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topicsearchin&#x2F;phone-by-google&#x2F;warranty$20issue<p>Any thoughts?
======
chrisbennet
Thoughts? Well I'm thinking I won't be buying a Google phone of any kind,
that's what I'm thinking...

